# Silver laced cochins



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone with any kind of e experience with silver Laced cochins. I recently bought some and would love know peoples opinions about them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont have silver laced but I do have 2 white cochins. They are good birds, but late to mature. I didnt get an egg until my hen was a year old and my rooster didnt start crowing until 10 months old.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Apyl you always reply


----------

